# Cattle Decapitation tabs



## josh pelican (Nov 14, 2009)

This is going to be a shot in the dark, but I need some serious help. I am in a fact a bassist (bot do play a lot of guitar), so don't shoot me! As some of you may know, Cattle Decapitation has been looking for a new bassist. I have been speaking with them via myspace and they have asked me to send in a video of me playing one of their songs from "The Harvest Floor".

I know this is a guitar forum and you're all probably thinking I'm looking for bass tabs; however, if anyone is willing to help produce a guitar tab, I am able to use that as a guide. For the most part the bass follows the guitar. I have been able to tab out some parts, but certainly not full songs. There are some technical parts I cannot tab out, but have no problem playing once figured out.

If anyone is willing to help me it would be greatly appreciated. I know the chances of me getting in with them are slim to none. At present I live in Canada and they are in San Diego. I am willing to move for this, but I'm sure they will find someone else who is already close by.

They gave me two songs to choose from: "The Gardeners of Eden" and "A Body Farm". I am quite familiar with these songs and listen to that album a fair amount.

For those who are willing to help, they tune in Eb. I will forever be in debt to those who are willing to help (even if you only provide me with one or two riffs). I thank you in advance. Help a fellow musician attempt to go somewhere!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

To be fully honest, if you do become there bassist, will you be able to learn a full set quickly enough. Let alone learn there back catalog? 

I doubt Josh will tab out there whole back catalog. 

I suggest watching some YouTube videos, it's not the easy way, but if you don't have great ears (like most) then it's very helpful.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 14, 2009)

I never even thought of watching live videos, which is odd because that's what I often do when I cannot figure out a riff. I can play a lot of their older material, but I will certainly use those videos as a guide. Thanks for idea!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

josh pelican said:


> I never even thought of watching live videos, which is odd because that's what I often do when I cannot figure out a riff. I can play a lot of their older material, but I will certainly use those videos as a guide. Thanks for idea!



Also, try and find people doing covers of those songs, often it's clearer and more isolated, thus making it easier to figure out.


----------

